
Ode to a Pager - calcifer
https://www.roguelazer.com/2019/06/ode-to-a-pager/
======
ocdtrekkie
I assume, of course, this is being shared because the author wrote the etcd
rant on the front page today:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23833362](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23833362)

And it does fit the theme: Author prefers reliable, robust, simple tools over
endless complexity. I don't wholly disagree, for me, the alarm clock is a
great example. Phones have batteries which make them good alarm clocks, but
they also can have bugs and lock up overnight and fail to wake you up. So I
love having a good old fashioned alarm clock (though a digital display is
okay, I guess).

I'd also love to carry a simpler phone, but meeting all my work's required
things with that is hard.

